# what name of this cryptocorine?



## almog60 (May 28, 2008)

hi
help me please
what name of this cryptocorine on photo?
and what name of this small light-green colour plant?


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

almog60 said:


> what name of this cryptocorine on photo?
> and what name of this small light-green colour plant?


My guesses:

Crypt = Wendtii (growing in the shade)
Small plant = Pogostemon helferi


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

if you go to the APC website they have a great plant finder page....every plant has a pic...and the search is broken down beautifully


----------



## almog60 (May 28, 2008)

Thank you very much


----------

